# Skill of building



## Paul Running (Apr 12, 2020)

Any builders out there love(d) to build plastic or balsa wood models in the past? I believe that the practice or hobby was a good experience for building amps. It helped me to develop a lot of things...fine motor skills, following instructions, learn about drawings. What do you think?


----------



## Lincoln (Jun 2, 2008)

I built a lot of 1/24 and 1/25 scale model cars when I was young. 

Maybe it did "set the mood", who knows. Now I really enjoy building things.


----------



## knight_yyz (Mar 14, 2015)

I was into model airplanes when I was a kid


----------



## laristotle (Aug 29, 2019)

Model cars as a kid. My younger brother would play with/break them though.
I had a couple boxes of parts, a model scrap yard that I would create some mixed breed cars ala Rat Fink hot rods.


----------



## Alan Small (Dec 30, 2019)

ahhh..the glue


----------



## Latole (Aug 11, 2020)

Paul Running said:


> Any builders out there love(d) to build plastic or balsa wood models in the past? I believe that the practice or hobby was a good experience for building amps. It helped me to develop a lot of things...fine motor skills, following instructions, learn about drawings. What do you think?


Yes and no
Yes; any kind of hand work will help
No ; building a amp is more than put together parts like car or airplane kits.
You must know how to do good ( and short ) wires routing, shielding, grounds and more.
Forget to do that amp will be very noisy and unplayable.


----------



## Frenchy99 (Oct 15, 2016)

I like to fix them, never built one from scratch... Might one day look into that.


----------



## Latole (Aug 11, 2020)

Frenchy99 said:


> I like to fix them, never built one from scratch... Might one day look into that.


My last built from scratch, ( 12 years ago ) a Marshall 2204 Master volume 50 watts with reverb " a la fender"
I use Altec vintage transformers. I do all myself ( Chassis, cab, recovering...) except face plates by a engraving shop.








years


----------



## nonreverb (Sep 19, 2006)

Never had an interest to build an amp from scratch....not that I couldn't I suppose. I find too many other things to occupy my time like repairing existing amps, Hammond organs, and Leslies and synths...etc.etc...


----------



## Paul Running (Apr 12, 2020)

Latole said:


> My last built from scratch, ( 12 years ago ) a Marshall 2204 Master volume 50 watts with reverb " a la fender"
> I use Altec vintage transformers. I do all myself ( Chassis, cab, recovering...) except face plates by a engraving shop.
> 
> View attachment 344949
> ...


Yes, I see a bit of morphing there...nice job.


----------



## cboutilier (Jan 12, 2016)

I started with wiring conversions for engine swaps in 80s-90s EFI cars.


----------

